
Loopback-next – Build modern applications that require complex integrations - guifortaine
https://github.com/strongloop/loopback-next
======
Solkaz
If you haven't already, you should read the article on writing v4 and why it
is happening: [https://loopback.io/doc/en/lb4/Crafting-
LoopBack-4.html](https://loopback.io/doc/en/lb4/Crafting-LoopBack-4.html)

------
sterex
Having used loopback version 2, moving to version 3 was relatively easy. I
don't think it will be the same from 3 to 4.

Introducing MVC architecture is good - I'm yet to go through the code, but I'm
guessing this will be inline with how Laravel is built.

But, why TypeScript? This seems like a strange decision to me.

~~~
STRML
I've used Loopback for a while as well. IMO, TS is a welcome change, I'd be
happy to write APIs in it and I'd prefer it to untyped libraries.

It's hard to understate how nice it is to have your editor autocomplete
functions, argument order, object shape, etc. It's a real productivity
booster, gets you sanity checking out of the gate and makes the framework
discoverable. This is a good decision. I can't make any cogent argument
against it, aside from dependency bloat.

------
krzkaczor
If you're looking for something similar and not in alpha state go check out
nest.js [https://nestjs.com/](https://nestjs.com/) Its embracing MVC, supports
TypeScript and DI. Really sweeet.

------
stocktech
Only concern with the loopback project is the licensing for the database
connectors, at least mssql. Can anyone using this in an enterprise setting
weigh in?

